# killies : Simpsonichthys igneus



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

killies : Simpsonichthys igneus


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the pics... Where can I get a few Killies, and if I want more than 1 pair together in 75g tank which species are most peaceful?

I am looking at the Chocolate ones right now.


----------



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

this one is much peaceful, not too aggressive


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I like the ice blueish color!


----------

